# StringItem entfernt Leerzeichen am Ende



## martinz01 (24. Apr 2010)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich mehrere StringItems in ein Form packen will. Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass Leerzeichen am Ende eines StringItems nicht angzeigt werden. Ist das ein Fehler oder kann man das abschalten?

Mein Ziel ist es einen Text anzuzeigen, der zwischendrin Hyperlinks besitzt.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2010)

Und dafür benötigst du Leerzeichen? Ich denke mal, das ist handyabhängig und kann eher nicht eingestellt werden.


----------



## martinz01 (26. Apr 2010)

Mindestens auf einem Nokia 5800 und einem Nokia N73 besteht das Problem.

Ich brauche die Leerzeichen, weil ja der Text vor und nach dem Hyperlink nicht ganz "ranrutschen" soll.

Als Workaround werde ich wahrscheinlich *vor* jedem Hyperlink ein Leerzeichen einfügen.


----------



## martinz01 (28. Apr 2010)

Als Workaround habe ich einen Spacer eingefügt, wenn ein StringItem Leerzeichen am Ende enthält.

Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?


----------

